# Hilltop psycho hospital!.



## forker67 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yesterday saw us head off in search of 2 explores, we found both...this is the first one, it's what appears to be what remains of a psychiatric hospital high on top of a hill, hidden in the woods...it looks like a warzone it's that badly destroyed with more graffiti than the New York subways....it's safe enough to walk around for the most part, strangest find was an observation room which had a viewing platform and small office accessed by a small staircase, you can see that it once had a safety railing or something similar, there were also a lot of rooms with padded walls & heavy locks on the doors & what I think were where there at one time fish eye lens peepholes.....more pics here - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## cunningplan (Aug 5, 2014)

Great report and love the graff


----------



## brickworx (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah, nice work...liking that.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 6, 2014)

Interesting graffiti and cracking shots.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice one, lovely location & photos!


----------



## Safe Breaker (Aug 8, 2014)

Some cracking pics there! nice one......


----------



## King Al (Aug 8, 2014)

Great pics forker, like that fire escape and the weird bath shower thing


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 8, 2014)

Ace report! The mermaid graffiti made me giggle


----------



## Potter (Aug 9, 2014)

Nice one. Shot 12 is fantastic.


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 10, 2014)

quite liking that


----------

